# My first horseshow!



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

I had my first horseshow yesterday, well it was my first real one.I had done flat classes before but, never a full division or jumping in one.It was my first off-farm show too!Me & my pony,Champ got five 1st place ribbons & one second place ribbon & then overall Grand Champion in our division!My instrutor was shocked because all 5 of the other girls in my division have been jumping over a year & showing much longer too & I've only been jumping since May!So, I must say it was a very exciting show, especially since the last show Champ was in(with a different rider) he didn't behave & got excused from the ring.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a great time! Congrats on the ribbons and the Grand Champion! Do you get any pictures?


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont really have that many, my mom doesnt know how the work the camara very well, especially when it comes to taking pictures of jumping.lol.One of the pics is my avatar & here are a few more.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool! Champ is gorgeous. What did you ride in (as in hunters/jumpers/eq. etc.)?


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks!We rode in Hunters & Equitation


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys look great, glade you had such a good time and did so well! =D


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

NIce accomplishment on your first show. I too had my first show this weekend. My horse also had her first show. She did great. I got a second in western pleasure and I also did poles and barrels.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job an awesome pictures!! what a great way to have your first show and away from home show! keep kicking butt out there!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

great job on everything, Kakat31. I hope the next one will be even better.


----------

